# L'età per sposarsi



## danny (28 Giugno 2019)

*L'età per sposarsi*

Parlando con una persona che conosco vagamente, emerge che "se uno si sposa troppo giovane, sui 20 anni, poi divorzia a 30. Se lo fa dopo i 30 no, la coppia funziona di più".
Le certezze nella vita a me stanno un po' sugli ammennicoli riproduttivi, ma l'unica obiezione che mi è venuta da farle è stata che più che l'età contano le priorità.
Se al primo posto individuo figli e coniuge e fare una famiglia risulta appagante oltre che per me anche per il coniuge entrambi guarderemo sempre a quello che dà la famiglia e non a quello che toglie.
Il concetto del "te la sei goduta prima, dopo non avrai rimpianti" l'ho sempre trovato fallace.
Se per 10 anni di una vita le priorità sono state aperitivo e scopatina, non è affatto così scontato metterle da parte dopo. Certo, a 30 anni se ne dovrebbe avere abbastanza della vita da giovane, ma ho la sensazione che questo non sia affatto vero.
L'unica vera differenza è che dopo si è un po' più vecchi per fare dei figli.
"Eh, ma è un problema solo per la donna, per l'uomo non conta".
Certo, avere un padre settantenne alla propria laurea forse non cambia molto, ma non sempre quello che deve fare un padre è così sedentario.  Capita che dopo una certa età a molti passi proprio la voglia di fare figli: una breve statistica tra gli amici mi è bastata, oltre al tasso demografico italiana palesemente stitico.
Lei mi ha dato del pessimista.
Beh, io mi sono sposato a 34 anni.


----------



## Vera (28 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Parlando con una persona che conosco vagamente, emerge che "se uno si sposa troppo giovane, sui 20 anni, poi divorzia a 30. Se lo fa dopo i 30 no, la coppia funziona di più".
> Le certezze nella vita a me stanno un po' sugli ammennicoli riproduttivi, ma l'unica obiezione che mi è venuta da farle è stata che più che l'età contano le priorità.
> Se al primo posto individuo figli e coniuge e fare una famiglia risulta appagante oltre che per me anche per il coniuge entrambi guarderemo sempre a quello che dà la famiglia e non a quello che toglie.
> Il concetto del "te la sei goduta prima, dopo non avrai rimpianti" l'ho sempre trovato fallace.
> ...


Mai. L'età per sposarsi è mai ahahah

Non penso ci sia un'età giusta per sposarsi, così come non penso che chi si sposa ventenne si ritrova divorziato trentenne. Ne parlavo poco tempo fa... I miei ex compagni di classe si sono sposati tutti poco più che ventenni e sono ancora tutti insieme. Oserei dire, anche felicemente ma non mi sbilancio


----------



## Nocciola (28 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Parlando con una persona che conosco vagamente, emerge che "se uno si sposa troppo giovane, sui 20 anni, poi divorzia a 30. Se lo fa dopo i 30 no, la coppia funziona di più".
> Le certezze nella vita a me stanno un po' sugli ammennicoli riproduttivi, ma l'unica obiezione che mi è venuta da farle è stata che più che l'età contano le priorità.
> Se al primo posto individuo figli e coniuge e fare una famiglia risulta appagante oltre che per me anche per il coniuge entrambi guarderemo sempre a quello che dà la famiglia e non a quello che toglie.
> Il concetto del "te la sei goduta prima, dopo non avrai rimpianti" l'ho sempre trovato fallace.
> ...


Direi che si può proprio evitare ahah


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Mai. L'età per sposarsi è mai ahahah
> 
> Non penso ci sia un'età giusta per sposarsi, così come non penso che chi si sposa ventenne si ritrova divorziato trentenne. Ne parlavo poco tempo fa... I miei ex compagni di classe si sono sposati tutti poco più che ventenni e sono ancora tutti insieme. Oserei dire, anche felicemente ma non mi sbilancio


Anch’io ho rivisto le compagne di scuola. Alcune sposate a poco più di vent’anni, ancora insieme. Ricordo una che avevo evitato per strada perché incinta a vent’anni, vabbè è morta tre anni fa. Ha fatto benissimo. Ha visto tre nipoti.
Attualmente mi sembra ragionevole intorno ai trent’anni. 
I miei figli ci stanno pensando. 
Spero presto di accompagnare mia figlia a provare qualcosa del genere... non è necessario che lo usi :mexican:


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Mai. L'età per sposarsi è mai ahahah
> 
> Non penso ci sia un'età giusta per sposarsi, così come non penso che chi si sposa ventenne si ritrova divorziato trentenne. Ne parlavo poco tempo fa... I miei ex compagni di classe si sono sposati tutti poco più che ventenni e sono ancora tutti insieme. Oserei dire, anche felicemente ma non mi sbilancio


l'importante è sposarsi convinti di farlo


----------



## Vera (28 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch’io ho rivisto le compagne di scuola. Alcune sposate a poco più di vent’anni, ancora insieme. Ricordo una che avevo evitato per strada perché incinta a vent’anni, vabbè è morta tre anni fa. Ha fatto benissimo. Ha visto tre nipoti.
> Attualmente mi sembra ragionevole intorno ai trent’anni.
> I miei figli ci stanno pensando.
> Spero presto di accompagnare mia figlia a provare qualcosa del genere... non è necessario che lo usi :mexican:
> View attachment 14165


Una volta sono andata in un atelier ed ho provato degli abiti da sposa. Non perché sognassi di andare all'altare in abito bianco o cose del genere. Mi sono divertita ed ho visto che effetto fa vedersi allo specchio, vestita da sposa. Mi scuso con la commessa gentilissima che ha perso tempo con una deficiente


----------



## Vera (28 Giugno 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'importante è sposarsi convinti di farlo


Se ti sposi devi pagare da bere vè!


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Se ti sposi devi pagare da bere vè!


birra ovviamente


----------



## Vera (28 Giugno 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> birra ovviamente


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2019)

e con questo caldo ci vuole


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Una volta sono andata in un atelier ed ho provato degli abiti da sposa. Non perché sognassi di andare all'altare in abito bianco o cose del genere. Mi sono divertita ed ho visto che effetto fa vedersi allo specchio, vestita da sposa. Mi scuso con la commessa gentilissima che ha perso tempo con una deficiente


Se non sei chiamata a Sanremo è l’unica occasione di indossare un vestito favoloso.
È la ragione di tanti matrimoni.


----------



## Lostris (28 Giugno 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non sei chiamata a Sanremo è l’unica occasione di indossare un vestito favoloso.
> È la ragione di tanti matrimoni.


Del mio lo sarebbe stata presumo :rotfl:

(insieme alla licenza matrimoniale)


----------



## Brunetta (28 Giugno 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Del mio lo sarebbe stata presumo :rotfl:
> 
> (insieme alla licenza matrimoniale)


Anche la licenza matrimoniale è un buon motivo.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2019)

I figli sono l'unica ragione che ci permette di progettare il futuro anche quando non ci saremo più.
L'individuo senza figli, senza famiglia, quando termina il suo ciclo vitale tendenzialmente riduce le proprie responsabilità verso gli anni a venire.
Una società di vecchi senza figli e nipoti è nichilista e arida per definizione, si nutre di presente ma non conserva più alcuna speranza per il futuro. 
È una società morta, che ha esaurito il suo ciclo vitale, che termina con la vita biologica dell'individuo, esaurendone anche la memoria, cancellandone la storia, usurpandone i valori.
La paura di sposarsi, di creare famiglie, di crescere figli, nipoti, di diventare e fare i nonni sono in conseguenza di ciò antisociali.
Non esiste un'età per sposarsi. 
Esiste la convinzione per farlo.


----------



## Rosarose (30 Giugno 2019)

danny ha detto:


> I figli sono l'unica ragione che ci permette di progettare il futuro anche quando non ci saremo più.
> L'individuo senza figli, senza famiglia, quando termina il suo ciclo vitale tendenzialmente riduce le proprie responsabilità verso gli anni a venire.
> Una società di vecchi senza figli e nipoti è nichilista e arida per definizione, si nutre di presente ma non conserva più alcuna speranza per il futuro.
> È una società morta, che ha esaurito il suo ciclo vitale, che termina con la vita biologica dell'individuo, esaurendone anche la memoria, cancellandone la storia, usurpandone i valori.
> ...


Giusto! Ho sempre guardato con un certo sospetto a chi non sente questo.
In una società che non fa figli, ha preso il sopravvento una visione tetra, senza speranza per il futuro, che maschera con la spensieratezza, la voglia egoistica di mero soddisfacimento dei propri bisogni.
Mi vengono in mente le feste dei film di Sorrentino con vecchi deformi che ballano.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (1 Luglio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Giusto! Ho sempre guardato con un certo sospetto a chi non sente questo.
> In una società che non fa figli, ha preso il sopravvento una visione tetra, senza speranza per il futuro, che maschera con la spensieratezza, la voglia egoistica di mero soddisfacimento dei propri bisogni.
> Mi vengono in mente le feste dei film di Sorrentino con vecchi deformi che ballano.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Ogni persona fa delle scelte che considera valide per sé stesso, e nessuno vuole cancellare questo principio..
Il problema nasce quando una buona maggioranza di persone che costituiscono la società opera delle scelte che rischiano di comprometterla. 
La nostra natalità è al di sotto dell'indice di sostituzione, cosa di cui nessuno però sembra preoccuparsi.
Siamo sempre più maledettamente ancorati al presente.


----------



## oriente70 (1 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> I figli sono l'unica ragione che ci permette di progettare il futuro anche quando non ci saremo più.
> L'individuo senza figli, senza famiglia, quando termina il suo ciclo vitale tendenzialmente riduce le proprie responsabilità verso gli anni a venire.
> Una società di vecchi senza figli e nipoti è nichilista e arida per definizione, si nutre di presente ma non conserva più alcuna speranza per il futuro.
> È una società morta, che ha esaurito il suo ciclo vitale, che termina con la vita biologica dell'individuo, esaurendone anche la memoria, cancellandone la storia, usurpandone i valori.
> ...


Perfetto [emoji41]


----------



## Brunetta (1 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ogni persona fa delle scelte che considera valide per sé stesso, e nessuno vuole cancellare questo principio..
> Il problema nasce quando una buona maggioranza di persone che costituiscono la società opera delle scelte che rischiano di comprometterla.
> La nostra natalità è al di sotto dell'indice di sostituzione, cosa di cui nessuno però sembra preoccuparsi.
> Siamo sempre più maledettamente ancorati al presente.


Io ho ben chiaro perché non voglio un cane. Penso che la relazione affettiva non compensi l’impegno.
È lo stesso per chi non vuole figli.
Se è vero che è inevitabile dover portare un cane fuori a fare i bisogni, non è invece vero che i figli richiedano un carico di responsabilità troppo oneroso. A meno che non vi si faccia un investimento narcisistico tale che faccia pensare che si tratti di un investimento ad alto rischio.
Narcisisticamente si può considerare più sicuro investire su se stessi.


----------



## Rose1994 (28 Ottobre 2019)

Non lo so, io sono sempre fissata di avere un figlio e sposarmi entro i 30 anni.
A 30 anni vorrei già avere un figlio, non voglio essere una mamma old 
Una volta, mesi fa, andai in ospedale per delle cose di lavoro in neanotologia, avevo una bambina in braccio e quando l'infermiere mi chiese se fosse mia io risposi "ma no, ho 24 anni sono ancora giovane" e lui mi guardo malissimo e mi disse "mi scusi ma a quanti anni vorrebbe fare un figlio? Lei è nell'età giusta invece"
Rimasi scioccata. 
Adesso a 25 un figlio non riuscirei a sostenerlo, ma entro i 30 anni certo che lo vorrei, anche una casa mia, un matrimonio...


----------



## perplesso (28 Ottobre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non lo so, io sono sempre fissata di avere un figlio e sposarmi entro i 30 anni.
> A 30 anni vorrei già avere un figlio, non voglio essere una mamma old
> Una volta, mesi fa, andai in ospedale per delle cose di lavoro in neanotologia, avevo una bambina in braccio e quando l'infermiere mi chiese se fosse mia io risposi "ma no, ho 24 anni sono ancora giovane" e lui mi guardo malissimo e mi disse "mi scusi ma a quanti anni vorrebbe fare un figlio? Lei è nell'età giusta invece"
> Rimasi scioccata.
> Adesso a 25 un figlio non riuscirei a sostenerlo, ma entro i 30 anni certo che lo vorrei, anche una casa mia, un matrimonio...


movite che l'anni passano


----------



## Vera (28 Ottobre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Non lo so, io sono sempre fissata di avere un figlio e sposarmi entro i 30 anni.
> A 30 anni vorrei già avere un figlio, non voglio essere una mamma old
> Una volta, mesi fa, andai in ospedale per delle cose di lavoro in neanotologia, avevo una bambina in braccio e quando l'infermiere mi chiese se fosse mia io risposi "ma no, ho 24 anni sono ancora giovane" e lui mi guardo malissimo e mi disse "mi scusi ma a quanti anni vorrebbe fare un figlio? Lei è nell'età giusta invece"
> Rimasi scioccata.
> Adesso a 25 un figlio non riuscirei a sostenerlo, ma entro i 30 anni certo che lo vorrei, anche una casa mia, un matrimonio...


Hai iniziato ora una storia. Hai tempo. Se tutto procederà bene, i progetti prenderanno forma.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (1 Novembre 2019)

La domanda è posta male.
Quella giusta dovrebbe essere: a che età è bene fare i figli?
Risposta: 20 anni.
Perché così vogliono le eterni leggi della natura.
Ipse dixit
Prosit


----------



## Rose1994 (2 Novembre 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La domanda è posta male.
> Quella giusta dovrebbe essere: a che età è bene fare i figli?
> Risposta: 20 anni.
> Perché così vogliono le eterni leggi della natura.
> ...


Orbis, ma anche no. 
Troppo presto davvero. Le 20enni di oggi non sono le vecchie 20enni che si accollavano marito, prole, sposandosi giovanissime.


----------



## Vera (2 Novembre 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> La domanda è posta male.
> Quella giusta dovrebbe essere: a che età è bene fare i figli?
> Risposta: 20 anni.
> Perché così vogliono le eterni leggi della natura.
> ...


Le eterne leggi della natura. Cos'è, il titolo di una puntata dei Puffi?


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Novembre 2019)

Le donne che collegano l'età giusta per avere figli con fattori esterni tipo sociale sono invariabilmente delle coglione. Il corpo delle donne non è fatto per riprodursi a 35 anni


----------



## void (2 Novembre 2019)

L'età giusta per sposarsi?
L'anno prossimo..


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Novembre 2019)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Orbis, ma anche no.
> Troppo presto davvero. Le 20enni di oggi non sono le vecchie 20enni che si accollavano marito, prole, sposandosi giovanissime.


È una scelta dettata dagli attuali canoni sociali.
La natura se ne frega dei canoni sociali.
Il 99% delle donne è fertile anni
A 30 anni si scende all'85
A 40 al 70
Conseguenza: si fanno meno figli, una civiltà intera si avvia all'annientamento e tante coppie piombano nella cupezza più assoluta per non essere riusciti ad avere figli.
Te lo dice uno che la vita se l'è goduta ma ha avuto la fortuna di essere nel 70% giusto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Le eterne leggi della natura. Cos'è, il titolo di una puntata dei Puffi?


Non sapevi che le leggi della natura non mutano?
Mi fai venire in mente quella casa crollata a Palermo, perché il proprietario dell'ultimo piano vi aveva appoggiato sopra una specie di villa.
Il palazzo è crollato.
Ci sono stati dei morti.
Ma lui si difendeva: ho avuto il condono.
Come se un condono potesse variare le leggi della fisica.
Come se le necessità sociali attuali possano variare le leggi della biologia, che prevedono un drastico calo della fertilità femminile dai 20 ai 40 anni.
Se poi la tua cultura si limita ai cartoni animati...


----------



## Vera (3 Novembre 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non sapevi che le leggi della natura non mutano?
> Mi fai venire in mente quella casa crollata a Palermo, perché il proprietario dell'ultimo piano vi aveva appoggiato sopra una specie di villa.
> Il palazzo è crollato.
> Ci sono stati dei morti.
> ...


Quindi consigliamo a Rose di fare un figlio con il suo fresco e maturo moroso?
Ha solo 25 anni, ha tempo per valutare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le donne che collegano l'età giusta per avere figli con fattori esterni tipo sociale sono invariabilmente delle coglione. Il corpo delle donne non è fatto per riprodursi a 35 anni


oggi non hanno intenzione di sacrificare la giovinezza e la libertà per avere un figlio.
Certo tu sicuramente dirai che ci sono babysitter e altro, però oggi la maggior parte dei giovani non guadagna abbastanza per questi supporti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> È una scelta dettata dagli attuali canoni sociali.
> La natura se ne frega dei canoni sociali.
> Il 99% delle donne è fertile anni
> A 30 anni si scende all'85
> ...


credo ci sia anche meno desiderio di maternità e paternità.


----------



## Irrisoluto (3 Novembre 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Non sapevi che le leggi della natura non mutano?
> Mi fai venire in mente quella casa crollata a Palermo, perché il proprietario dell'ultimo piano vi aveva appoggiato sopra una specie di villa.
> Il palazzo è crollato.
> Ci sono stati dei morti.
> ...


Orbis su non usare così la dialettica.
A parte che, in generale, le leggi della natura non solo solo fisiche, ma anche biologiche, e queste cambiano di continuo.
Per fare un esempio evidente, pensa a quanti limiti naturali diversi dai nostri avevano i nostri antenati.
E' l'evoluzione per selezione naturale che cambia quelle che chiami leggi della natura.

Poi, per quanto riguarda la fertilità, certo sostanzialmente resta costante.
Ma come fai a non prendere in conto che la medicina oggi ti dà una serie di strumenti in più per aumentare la probabilità di avere un figlio anche dopo i quarant'anni?
L'umanità cerca di risolvere anche attraverso la scienza problemi che pone la società.
La società chiede di poter fare figli più tardi, la scienza cerca di rispondere e, in parte, ci riesce.


----------



## feather (3 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le donne che collegano l'età giusta per avere figli con fattori esterni tipo sociale sono invariabilmente delle coglione. Il corpo delle donne non è fatto per riprodursi a 35 anni


Tecnicamente a 16 sarebbero pronte per figliare. Il problema è che la società è cambiata molto più velocemente della biologia. Che si fa?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Tecnicamente a 16 sarebbero pronte per figliare. Il problema è che la società è cambiata molto più velocemente della biologia. Che si fa?


Lo fai a 25 e lo accolli ai nonni. Quello che i miei hanno fatto con me. Che infatti ho avuto un'infanzia della madonna. I miei all'università, avevano tempo ed energie per fare tutto, un branco di 25enni che giocavano tutti con me h24 e io che ero la mascotte. 'Na figata.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> oggi non hanno intenzione di sacrificare la giovinezza e la libertà per avere un figlio.
> Certo tu sicuramente dirai che ci sono babysitter e altro, però oggi la maggior parte dei giovani non guadagna abbastanza per questi supporti.


Non è solo quello. I figli primo li fai, prima crescono prima diventano indipendenti. Senza contare che tutte le rincoglionite che lavorano per me entrano in studio che hanno 24 anni, magari di più. Cazzeggiano e galleggiano, magari aspettando di passare l'esame da avvocato che non arriva mai, perché la verità è che già lavorano part-time nel cervello. Io ho due collaboratori, marito e moglie. Lavoriamo insieme da quando erano praticanti. 3 figli fatti lavorando h24 dai 25 ai 32. Hanno testa, tempo e due nonni. Per far stare lei a casa dopo una settimana dal parto visto che voleva tornare a lavorare ci siamo dovuti incazzare insieme io e il marito. Inutile a dirlo tre ragazzini splendidi.
La vita é fatta di forza di volontà, energia e tempo. I soldi sono la conseguenza di come mordi la vita.
Se passi la vita incastrato in mezzo alle abitudini e alle comfort zone un figlio non lo fai neanche a 45 anni.


----------



## Vera (3 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo fai a 25 e lo accolli ai nonni. Quello che i miei hanno fatto con me. Che infatti ho avuto un'infanzia della madonna. I miei all'università, avevano tempo ed energie per fare tutto, un branco di 25enni che giocavano tutti con me h24 e io che ero la mascotte. 'Na figata.


Sorrido perché mia figlia lo dice sempre, che è stata una figata avere tanti zii che facevano a gara per portarla in giro e giocare con lei. Non è mai stata sola. 
Però, nonostante tutto, non me la sento di dire ad una ventenne di fare un figlio. A me è capitato, altrimenti, molto probabile, oggi sarei senza.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Orbis su non usare così la dialettica.
> A parte che, in generale, le leggi della natura non solo solo fisiche, ma anche biologiche, e queste cambiano di continuo.
> Per fare un esempio evidente, pensa a quanti limiti naturali diversi dai nostri avevano i nostri antenati.
> E' l'evoluzione per selezione naturale che cambia quelle che chiami leggi della natura.
> ...


Una società fatta di ventenni che usano contraccettivi e di quarantenni che chiedono la fecondazione assistita, è una società malata (cit.)


----------



## Marjanna (3 Novembre 2019)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Te lo dice uno che la vita se l'è goduta ma ha avuto la fortuna di essere nel 70% giusto.


Cosa intendi con essere nel 70% giusto?


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lo fai a 25 e lo accolli ai nonni. Quello che i miei hanno fatto con me. Che infatti ho avuto un'infanzia della madonna. I miei all'università, avevano tempo ed energie per fare tutto, un branco di 25enni che giocavano tutti con me h24 e io che ero la mascotte. 'Na figata.


I nonni oggi lavorano tutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è solo quello. I figli primo li fai, prima crescono prima diventano indipendenti. Senza contare che tutte le rincoglionite che lavorano per me entrano in studio che hanno 24 anni, magari di più. Cazzeggiano e galleggiano, magari aspettando di passare l'esame da avvocato che non arriva mai, perché la verità è che già lavorano part-time nel cervello. Io ho due collaboratori, marito e moglie. Lavoriamo insieme da quando erano praticanti. 3 figli fatti lavorando h24 dai 25 ai 32. Hanno testa, tempo e due nonni. Per far stare lei a casa dopo una settimana dal parto visto che voleva tornare a lavorare ci siamo dovuti incazzare insieme io e il marito. Inutile a dirlo tre ragazzini splendidi.
> La vita é fatta di forza di volontà, energia e tempo. I soldi sono la conseguenza di come mordi la vita.
> Se passi la vita incastrato in mezzo alle abitudini e alle comfort zone un figlio non lo fai neanche a 45 anni.


ma sai stagisti a 700 euro al mese ancora a 25 anni vedo ben poco da mordere se non i gomiti.
I nonni lavorano, i mutui sono costosi e devono andare in affitto. Credo ci siano molti problemi di fondo. 
Comunque anche i maschi non hanno nessuna intenzione di figliare , prendendosi le responsabilità del caso


----------



## danny (3 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma sai stagisti a 700 euro al mese ancora a 25 anni vedo ben poco da mordere se non i gomiti.
> I nonni lavorano, i mutui sono costosi e devono andare in affitto. Credo ci siano molti problemi di fondo.
> Comunque anche i maschi non hanno nessuna intenzione di figliare , prendendosi le responsabilità del caso


Ma quello i maschi prima di una certa età... Mai.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (3 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Cosa intendi con essere nel 70% giusto?


Diciamo il 70% fortunato?
Volevo solo dire che anch'io ho abbracciato i canoni sociali attuali. Ma che lo abbia fatto anch'io non significa che ritenga che sia giusto.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma sai stagisti a 700 euro al mese ancora a 25 anni vedo ben poco da mordere se non i gomiti.
> I nonni lavorano, i mutui sono costosi e devono andare in affitto. Credo ci siano molti problemi di fondo.
> Comunque anche i maschi non hanno nessuna intenzione di figliare , prendendosi le responsabilità del caso


Ancora co sto terziario avanzato. Il mio idraulico si compra un appartamento ogni due anni. L'agenzia immobiliare sotto casa mia fattura 4 milioni e gli squaletti che ci lavorano se sopravvivono girano sui 100k l'anno. Perfino il mio amico scannato che fa siti per pizzerie e centri estetici 3000 al mese li porta a casa. Chi finisce a fare lo stagista a 700 euro é uno che non vale un cazzo, o uno che si é bevuto tutte le cazzate che gli ha raccontato il sistema sul fatto che se seguì la strada arrivi da qualche parte. 
I problemi di fondo si riducono a uno: non volersi sbattere e preferire la lamentela all'impegno.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> I nonni oggi lavorano tutti.


Meno di noi. Mio padre le 14 ore al giorno mie se le faceva fino a 50 anni, ormai alle 3 di pomeriggio sta a casa, quindi stesse co nipoti


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ancora co sto terziario avanzato. Il mio idraulico si compra un appartamento ogni due anni. L'agenzia immobiliare sotto casa mia fattura 4 milioni e gli squaletti che ci lavorano se sopravvivono girano sui 100k l'anno. Perfino il mio amico scannato che fa siti per pizzerie e centri estetici 3000 al mese li porta a casa. Chi finisce a fare lo stagista a 700 euro é uno che non vale un cazzo, o uno che si é bevuto tutte le cazzate che gli ha raccontato il sistema sul fatto che se seguì la strada arrivi da qualche parte.
> I problemi di fondo si riducono a uno: non volersi sbattere e preferire la lamentela all'impegno.


Tu vivi in un mondo tutto tuo.
Eppure col lavoro che fai dovresti avere ben chiaro come mai ci sono tanti appartamenti che finiscono all'asta.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Novembre 2019)

L’età giusta è quando ce la si sente.
Si fanno i figli quando ci si trova in una situazione che lo consente. Prima di tutto bisogna sentirsela e avere un partner che se la sente. Tutti i figli di separati o di coppie comunque finite hanno paura di non essere in grado di reggere una cosa che viene presentata come una rivoluzione della vita.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tu vivi in un mondo tutto tuo.
> Eppure col lavoro che fai dovresti avere ben chiaro come mai ci sono tanti appartamenti che finiscono all'asta.


Potrei scriverti un post di 200 righe sul perché ci sono tanti appartamenti che finiscono all'asta virgola e non c'entra un cazzo il fare lo stagista. Io mi concentrerei sul perché il mio capo cantiere moldavo Finalmente si compra casa in un quartiere del cazzo dopo anni passati a farsi il culo mentre gente con tre lauree ha permesso ai figli di crescere senza coglioni. Il mondo in cui viviamo è lo stesso. Semplicemente io lo vedo dall'alto e quindi ragiono in base ai grandi numeri. Io ne conosco sicuramente più di te di stagisti a €700 al mese, visto che li uso. Nella stragrande maggioranza sono gente che si è laureata per far contenti mamma e papà, e che certo non affronta la vita con rabbia. Sicuramente sarebbero stati molto più felici, e anche più ricchi, ad andare a fare per esempio l'istruttore di sub dopo il liceo.
 Quello che ti posso dire di solito è che se hai studiato 4 anni della tua vita per finire a smanettare dietro un gestionale, tra 5 anni ci sarà un algoritmo che quel lavoro lo farà meglio di te perché tu non vali un cazzo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Potrei scriverti un post di 200 righe sul perché ci sono tanti appartamenti che finiscono all'asta virgola e non c'entra un cazzo il fare lo stagista. Io mi concentrerei sul perché il mio capo cantiere moldavo Finalmente si compra casa in un quartiere del cazzo dopo anni passati a farsi il culo mentre gente con tre lauree ha permesso ai figli di crescere senza coglioni. Il mondo in cui viviamo è lo stesso. Semplicemente io lo vedo dall'alto e quindi ragiono in base ai grandi numeri. Io ne conosco sicuramente più di te di stagisti a €700 al mese, visto che li uso. Nella stragrande maggioranza sono gente che si è laureata per far contenti mamma e papà, e che certo non affronta la vita con rabbia. Sicuramente sarebbero stati molto più felici, e anche più ricchi, ad andare a fare per esempio l'istruttore di sub dopo il liceo.
> Quello che ti posso dire di solito è che se hai studiato 4 anni della tua vita per finire a smanettare dietro un gestionale, tra 5 anni ci sarà un algoritmo che quel lavoro lo farà meglio di te perché tu non vali un cazzo.


ma......chissà......perché per fare il portalettere chiedono minimo che siano diplomati com 70.
È vero siamo pieni di laureati, ma è una società che lo impone è non solo i genitori.
Il tuo capo cantiere moldavo si compra casa perché paga i suoi connazionali 4 euro l'ora.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma......chissà......perché per fare il portalettere chiedono minimo che siano diplomati com 70.
> È vero siamo pieni di laureati, ma è una società che lo impone è non solo i genitori.
> Il tuo capo cantiere moldavo si compra casa perché paga i suoi connazionali 4 euro l'ora.


Ma anche no. Visto che li pago io, lo so. E te lo dico avendoli pure appoggiati in cooperativa per spendere meno possibile 
 Io sono quanto di più lontano dalla sinistra possa esistere, ma se c'è una cosa che possiamo imparare e che dovremmo imparare dagli stranieri è che si lavora per soldi. Non si lavora per essere bravi, non si lavora perché è il proprio dovere. si lavora perché qualcuno compra il tuo tempo e le tue abilità in cambio di denaro che tu userai per migliorare la tua vita. Il moldavo che prende €4 l'ora è un coglione. Il moldavo sveglio che prende €4 l'ora non appena arrivato in Italia, dopo un mese e mezzo ha già mandato a fanculo chi gli offriva €4 e prende i suoi €100 al giorno. Il ragazzetto laureato in scienze della comunicazione a cui hanno pagato tutto i genitori cercherà con il datore di lavoro un rapporto dello stesso tipo. Cosa che quelli delle risorse umane sanno benissimo, e sfruttano a loro vantaggio. Lo faccio spesso anch'io, quindi fidati che è un meccanismo che conosco bene.


----------



## Lara3 (4 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma anche no. Visto che li pago io, lo so. E te lo dico avendoli pure appoggiati in cooperativa per spendere meno possibile
> Io sono quanto di più lontano dalla sinistra possa esistere, ma se c'è una cosa che possiamo imparare e che dovremmo imparare dagli stranieri è che si lavora per soldi. Non si lavora per essere bravi, non si lavora perché è il proprio dovere. si lavora perché qualcuno compra il tuo tempo e le tue abilità in cambio di denaro che tu userai per migliorare la tua vita. Il moldavo che prende €4 l'ora è un coglione. Il moldavo sveglio che prende €4 l'ora non appena arrivato in Italia, dopo un mese e mezzo ha già mandato a fanculo chi gli offriva €4 e prende i suoi €100 al giorno. Il ragazzetto laureato in scienze della comunicazione a cui hanno pagato tutto i genitori cercherà con il datore di lavoro un rapporto dello stesso tipo. Cosa che quelli delle risorse umane sanno benissimo, e sfruttano a loro vantaggio. Lo faccio spesso anch'io, quindi fidati che è un meccanismo che conosco bene.


Loro, quelli che hai appoggiato in cooperativa, sanno quanto li disprezzi ?


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Loro, quelli che hai appoggiato in cooperativa, sanno quanto li disprezzi ?


Oggesù qianto sei scema  
Ma cosa c'entra il disprezzo? Io non disprezzo nessuno, semplicemente prendo le misure alle persone. Tutti siamo il risultato delle scelte che abbiamo fatto. Anche quando qualcun altro ha scelto per noi. Conosco gente che si è laureata in ingegneria studiando di notte e lavorando di giorno. Una delle mie socie avvocato, tra l'altro una che guadagna più di me, si è mantenuta agli studi e alla pratica forense facendo la cameriera al ristorante rompendosi Il culo fino alle 2 di notte. E la mattina alle 8 era in fila agli uffici. Sempre sorridente, sempre ambiziosa, mai un lamento, parlando sempre e solo di futuro.
Ho appena fatto un colloquio con una vecchia amica che mi è venuta a chiedere aiuto perché sta a spasso per l'ennesima volta, Perché nessuno la prende come commessa dopo che per anni non è riuscita a mantenersi un posto di lavoro visto che ha un'idea talmente alta di se stessa che neanche arriva in un posto, che comincia ad accampare diritti. Le ho dovuto dire che non avevo nulla per le mani, che è una cazzata, ovviamente, ma non posso più fare figure di merda.


----------



## ipazia (4 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma anche no. Visto che li pago io, lo so. E te lo dico avendoli pure appoggiati in cooperativa per spendere meno possibile
> Io sono quanto di più lontano dalla sinistra possa esistere, ma se c'è una cosa che possiamo imparare e che dovremmo imparare dagli stranieri è che si lavora per soldi. Non si lavora per essere bravi, non si lavora perché è il proprio dovere. si lavora perché qualcuno compra il tuo tempo e le tue abilità in cambio di denaro che tu userai per migliorare la tua vita. Il moldavo che prende €4 l'ora è un coglione. Il moldavo sveglio che prende €4 l'ora non appena arrivato in Italia, dopo un mese e mezzo ha già mandato a fanculo chi gli offriva €4 e prende i suoi €100 al giorno. Il ragazzetto laureato in scienze della comunicazione a cui hanno pagato tutto i genitori cercherà con il datore di lavoro un rapporto dello stesso tipo. Cosa che quelli delle risorse umane sanno benissimo, e sfruttano a loro vantaggio. Lo faccio spesso anch'io, quindi fidati che è un meccanismo che conosco bene.



Minchia, sto iniziando ad essere pericolosamente d'accordo con te!!

Mi ricordo mio padre, quando ero una bimbetta che mi diceva "la vita la devi mordere!!" e mi faceva schioccare i denti davanti alla faccia.

Aveva ragione.
E lo dico da una che ha passato i suoi primi di lavoro in aperto conflitto col guadagnare. 
Poi ho capito due o tre cosette.


----------



## Irrisoluto (4 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Potrei scriverti un post di 200 righe sul perché ci sono tanti appartamenti che finiscono all'asta virgola e non c'entra un cazzo il fare lo stagista. Io mi concentrerei sul perché il mio capo cantiere moldavo Finalmente si compra casa in un quartiere del cazzo dopo anni passati a farsi il culo mentre gente con tre lauree ha permesso ai figli di crescere senza coglioni. Il mondo in cui viviamo è lo stesso. Semplicemente io lo vedo dall'alto e quindi ragiono in base ai grandi numeri. Io ne conosco sicuramente più di te di stagisti a €700 al mese, visto che li uso. Nella stragrande maggioranza sono gente che si è laureata per far contenti mamma e papà, e che certo non affronta la vita con rabbia. Sicuramente sarebbero stati molto più felici, e anche più ricchi, ad andare a fare per esempio l'istruttore di sub dopo il liceo.
> Quello che ti posso dire di solito è che se hai studiato 4 anni della tua vita per finire a smanettare dietro un gestionale, tra 5 anni ci sarà un algoritmo che quel lavoro lo farà meglio di te perché tu non vali un cazzo.


MA secondo te se tutti affrontassero la vita con rabbia cosa succederebbe? Saremmo tutti più ricchi? 
Guarda che la realtà funziona all'inverso: strutturalmente c'è un certo numero di posti di comando disponibili, chi ci arriva ha vinto e tutti gli altri DEVONO arrancare.
Il discorso che fai è giusto ma vale solo al livello individuale, cioè come consiglio per far parte dei vincitori e non come soluzione contro la povertà.
Non so se mi sono spiegato.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> MA secondo te se tutti affrontassero la vita con rabbia cosa succederebbe? Saremmo tutti più ricchi?
> Guarda che la realtà funziona all'inverso: strutturalmente c'è un certo numero di posti di comando disponibili, chi ci arriva ha vinto e tutti gli altri DEVONO arrancare.
> Il discorso che fai è giusto ma vale solo al livello individuale, cioè come consiglio per far parte dei vincitori e non come soluzione contro la povertà.
> Non so se mi sono spiegato.


Ma sei serio? E meno male che quello fascista sono io. I posti di comando non danno rendite di posizione, o meglio, quella è una patologia del posto di comando non la fisiologia. Ho perso il conto delle aziende dove il nonno costruisce, il figlio conserva e il nipote distrugge.
Certo se tutti affrontassero la vita con rabbia saremmo tutti più ricchi. Più che con rabbia, con ambizione. Con la voglia di crepare avendo fatto qualcosa di significativo. Ultimamente stavo rileggendo Sartre, la nausea è un gran bel libro sai?


----------



## Irrisoluto (4 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma sei serio? E meno male che quello fascista sono io. I posti di comando non danno rendite di posizione, o meglio, quella è una patologia del posto di comando non la fisiologia. Ho perso il conto delle aziende dove il nonno costruisce, il figlio conserva e il nipote distrugge.
> Certo se tutti affrontassero la vita con rabbia saremmo tutti più ricchi. Più che con rabbia, con ambizione. Con la voglia di crepare avendo fatto qualcosa di significativo. Ultimamente stavo rileggendo Sartre, la nausea è un gran bel libro sai?


Guarda che la Nausea non incita a produrre, ma al limite ad agire e a prendersi le proprie responsabilità.
Io credevo stessi parlando di ricchezza materiale.
E poi sì, le mie analisi sono di destra, estrema.
Ma sono analisi.
Poi per quanto riguarda la soluzione, insisto: quella che racconti è la favola bipartisan che se tutti si facessero il culo così non esisterebbe povertà.
Non hai idea di quanto mi faccia incazzare sta stronzata.
Perché la ricchezza POGGIA sulla povertà.
Se non ci fossero polacchi che si fanno sfruttare a 4 euro l'ora non esisterebbe neanche chi, grazie alla sua ambizione, è riuscito a sfruttarli.
Rifiutare questo semplicissimo dato economico-politico è stato il più grande errore della sinistra.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma anche no. Visto che li pago io, lo so. E te lo dico avendoli pure appoggiati in cooperativa per spendere meno possibile
> Io sono quanto di più lontano dalla sinistra possa esistere, ma se c'è una cosa che possiamo imparare e che dovremmo imparare dagli stranieri è che si lavora per soldi. Non si lavora per essere bravi, non si lavora perché è il proprio dovere. si lavora perché qualcuno compra il tuo tempo e le tue abilità in cambio di denaro che tu userai per migliorare la tua vita. Il moldavo che prende €4 l'ora è un coglione. Il moldavo sveglio che prende €4 l'ora non appena arrivato in Italia, dopo un mese e mezzo ha già mandato a fanculo chi gli offriva €4 e prende i suoi €100 al giorno. Il ragazzetto laureato in scienze della comunicazione a cui hanno pagato tutto i genitori cercherà con il datore di lavoro un rapporto dello stesso tipo. Cosa che quelli delle risorse umane sanno benissimo, e sfruttano a loro vantaggio. Lo faccio spesso anch'io, quindi fidati che è un meccanismo che conosco bene.


strano io li ho pagati un terzo in meno rispetto un'impresa di italiani.
Lavoro fatto bene.Ma decisamente a meno


----------



## Irrisoluto (4 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> strano io li ho pagati un terzo in meno rispetto un'impresa di italiani.
> Lavoro fatto bene.Ma decisamente a meno


Ma no, che dici, @Arcistufo ci insegna che li hai pagati di meno perché sono degli sfaticati!   
se avessero avuto più rabbia sarebbero diventati ricchi grazie ai tuoi soldi


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Guarda che la Nausea non incita a produrre, ma al limite ad agire e a prendersi le proprie responsabilità.
> Io credevo stessi parlando di ricchezza materiale.
> E poi sì, le mie analisi sono di destra, estrema.
> Ma sono analisi.
> ...


Ma figurati. Non é la ricchezza che poggia sulla povertà. É la rendita di posizione. E sono due bestie diverse.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma no, che dici, @Arcistufo ci insegna che li hai pagati di meno perché sono degli sfaticati!
> se avessero avuto più rabbia sarebbero diventati ricchi grazie ai tuoi soldi


@Ginevra65 
hanno preso il lavoro Praticando una politica di prezzo aggressiva Proprio perché sono ambiziosi. Mai sentito parlare di proletariato in ascesa? E comunque li hai pagati di meno perché probabilmente ti sei accollata tutta una serie di rischi come ad esempio il fatto che se un operaio ti si fosse fatto male in casa ti avrebbe levato anche le mutande. E non nel senso che ti piacerebbe a te.


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> I nonni oggi lavorano tutti.


eccome. dopo 45 ..età in cui secondo la logica della natura si dovrebbe diventare nonni, le persone sono nel pieno dell'attività lavorativa e molti non hanno una stabilità (perso il lavoro, separati etc)economica esattamente come i loro figli.
meno male che in tutto questo si è anche spostata l'aspettativa di vita tanto da vedere in giro che gli ottantenni di oggi stanno diventando paragonabili ai sessantenni di una volta 
si potrebbe dire che tutto è cambiato meno il ciclo produttivo delle donne...si può procrastinare la femminilità con la terapia sostitutiva e via dicendo ma la dotazione di fertilità rimane difficile da modificare.vero
ma definire cogliona (arcistufo) oggi una donna che è praticamente costretta ad arrivare tardi alla maternità (o a rinunciarci) per evidenti crepe sociali ed economiche è il colmo


----------



## Irrisoluto (4 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> @Ginevra65
> hanno preso il lavoro Praticando una politica di prezzo aggressiva Proprio perché sono ambiziosi. Mai sentito parlare di proletariato in ascesa? E comunque li hai pagati di meno perché probabilmente ti sei accollata tutta una serie di rischi come ad esempio il fatto che se un operaio ti si fosse fatto male in casa ti avrebbe levato anche le mutande. E non nel senso che ti piacerebbe a te.


Vabbè, ultima osservazione al riguardo, poi torniamo a parlare di corna che non ne posso più:
per 10 proletari in ascesa, ci sono 5 ricchi in caduta libera e 5 sottoproletari che muoiono.
Il nostro modo di produzione, fondato sullo sfruttamento, come diavolo andrebbe avanti se i proletari diventassero ricchi e i ricchi continuassero ad essere ricchi? Eddai, è proprio elementare.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Novembre 2019)

Il nostro modello di produzione é basato sullo sfruttamento delle cose. Le persone si danno valore da sole. Le rendite di posizione sono basate sullo sfruttamento delle persone perché danno il valore alle persone in base a modelli predeterminati. Fintanto che i capitalisti si preoccuperanno di mettere i figli con il culo al caldo invece che buttarli nella mischia e vedere se sopravvivono, accadrà quel che dici.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> @Ginevra65
> hanno preso il lavoro Praticando una politica di prezzo aggressiva Proprio perché sono ambiziosi. Mai sentito parlare di proletariato in ascesa? E comunque li hai pagati di meno perché probabilmente ti sei accollata tutta una serie di rischi come ad esempio il fatto che se un operaio ti si fosse fatto male in casa ti avrebbe levato anche le mutande. E non nel senso che ti piacerebbe a te.


ma proprio no, tutto in regola con tanto di fattura.
Credo invece che imprese italiane vogliano guadagnare tutto e subito.
Facendo quattro conti l'italiano arrabbiato mi faceva pagare più di 60 euri orari.  
Farsi pagare il giusto è lavorare tanto è una politica antica che ha sempre funziona per fare ricchezza.
Mordere la vita mica vuol dire fregare gli altri. Tutto torna.
Le mutande me le lavo da sola, il resto preferisco essere aiutata


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma no, che dici, @Arcistufo ci insegna che li hai pagati di meno perché sono degli sfaticati!
> se avessero avuto più rabbia sarebbero diventati ricchi grazie ai tuoi soldi


veramente i rabbiosi erano italiani e li ho mandati a farsi fottere, ops scusa la parola


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma proprio no, tutto in regola con tanto di fattura.
> Credo invece che imprese italiane vogliano guadagnare tutto e subito.
> Facendo quattro conti l'italiano arrabbiato mi faceva pagare più di 60 euri orari.
> Farsi pagare il giusto è lavorare tanto è una politica antica che ha sempre funziona per fare ricchezza.
> ...


levato non lavato...
comunque:
la fattura  
salutava sempre  
ti hanno lasciato pure DURC e DVR immagino    
scusa ma sei troppo tenera


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> levato non lavato...
> comunque:
> la fattura
> salutava sempre
> ...


l'ho sempre pensato che sono da mordere


----------



## ladyred (14 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> *L'età per sposarsi*
> 
> Parlando con una persona che conosco vagamente, emerge che "se uno si sposa troppo giovane, sui 20 anni, poi divorzia a 30. Se lo fa dopo i 30 no, la coppia funziona di più".
> Le certezze nella vita a me stanno un po' sugli ammennicoli riproduttivi, ma l'unica obiezione che mi è venuta da farle è stata che più che l'età contano le priorità.
> ...


Secondo me dipende dalle persone e non dall'età.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende dalle persone e non dall'età.


Un conto sono i discorsi generai, un altri gli interessi dei singoli.
In linea generale una specie tende al mantenimento e alla riproduzione. La specie umana è particolare perché è grandemente aggressiva intraspecifica sia tra singoli, sia tra popolazioni. Anche se culturalmente per superare l’orrore dell’annientamento di gruppi di simili si inventa il razzismo di ogni tipo, anche per appartenenze non rilevabili o con divise che sanciscono diversità inesistenti.
In generale sposarsi e fare figli sarebbe opportuno in una età non solo in cui è possibile senza artifici, ma soprattutto quando si hanno le energie fisiche e mentali per farlo.
Per esperienza personale direi che fisicamente ci pensa già la natura e oltre i 40 è difficile.


----------



## ladyred (14 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto sono i discorsi generai, un altri gli interessi dei singoli.
> In linea generale una specie tende al mantenimento e alla riproduzione. La specie umana è particolare perché è grandemente aggressiva intraspecifica sia tra singoli, sia tra popolazioni. Anche se culturalmente per superare l’orrore dell’annientamento di gruppi di simili si inventa il razzismo di ogni tipo, anche per appartenenze non rilevabili o con divise che sanciscono diversità inesistenti.
> In generale sposarsi e fare figli sarebbe opportuno in una età non solo in cui è possibile senza artifici, ma soprattutto quando si hanno le energie fisiche e mentali per farlo.
> Per esperienza personale direi che fisicamente ci pensa già la natura e oltre i 40 è difficile.


qualche anno fa sono andata al matrimonio di amici di famiglia, lui 55 anni e lei 48...senza figli. volevano sposarsi e l'hanno fatto. 
Se uno ci crede nel matrimonio credo che l'età non sia importante. ovvio che se parliamo di matrimonio per poi creare una famiglia e procreare ci sono dei limiti riguardo all'età.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> qualche anno fa sono andata al matrimonio di amici di famiglia, lui 55 anni e lei 48...senza figli. volevano sposarsi e l'hanno fatto.
> Se uno ci crede nel matrimonio credo che l'età non sia importante. ovvio che se parliamo di matrimonio per poi creare una famiglia e procreare ci sono dei limiti riguardo all'età.


La gente si sposa per i motivi più vari, a volte perfino per fare sesso con altri in compagnia, principalmente per avere tutele legali rispetto a eredità ecc.
Cosa significhi credere nel matrimonio per chi non vuole o non può più fare una famiglia non lo so. Credo che sia dare ancora valore di impegno a una promessa che poi, magari, si dice che vada rinnovata ogni giorno.
Boh per me il matrimonio serve come impegno reciproco legale.


----------



## ladyred (14 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La gente si sposa per i motivi più vari, a volte perfino per fare sesso con altri in compagnia, principalmente per avere tutele legali rispetto a eredità ecc.
> Cosa significhi credere nel matrimonio per chi non vuole o non può più fare una famiglia non lo so. Credo che sia dare ancora valore di impegno a una promessa che poi, magari, si dice che vada rinnovata ogni giorno.
> Boh per me il matrimonio serve come impegno reciproco legale.


ma infatti non possiamo sapere perchè lo fanno. credo che tante ragazze della mia età si sposano ( le conosco abbastanza quindi posso dirlo ) perchè nella loro famiglia c'è ancora una mentalità antica, e quindi sta bene sposarsi ed entro una certa età.
Io se mai dovessi sposarmi sarà solo per un motivo legale, come hai detto tu...cioè per essere sicura di avere una persona che per esempio se dovessi stare male potrebbe entrare in ospedale con me


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma infatti non possiamo sapere perchè lo fanno. credo che tante ragazze della mia età si sposano ( le conosco abbastanza quindi posso dirlo ) perchè nella loro famiglia c'è ancora una mentalità antica, e quindi sta bene sposarsi ed entro una certa età.
> Io se mai dovessi sposarmi sarà solo per un motivo legale, come hai detto tu...cioè per essere sicura di avere una persona che per esempio se dovessi stare male potrebbe entrare in ospedale con me


In ospedale non hanno MAI chiesto i documenti a nessuno per stare accanto a un malato.
Non so come sia iniziata a circolare questa idea, ma ormai sono anni che tutti ripetono questa cosa assurda.
Evidentemente però il primo che passa non può prendere decisioni ad esempio per l’espianto di organi. Ma basta fare il testamento biologico.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2019)

Il matrimonio impone un impegno legale reciproco. Chi lo rifiuta rifiuta questo.
E, per me, c’è una bella differenza tra non considerare importante il matrimonio e rifiutarlo.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La gente si sposa per i motivi più vari, a volte perfino per fare sesso con altri in compagnia, principalmente per avere tutele legali rispetto a eredità ecc.
> Cosa significhi credere nel matrimonio per chi non vuole o non può più fare una famiglia non lo so. Credo che sia dare ancora valore di impegno a una promessa che poi, magari, si dice che vada rinnovata ogni giorno.
> Boh per me il matrimonio serve come impegno reciproco legale.


Per me il matrimonio era un modo per comunicare che ci  si era presi un impegno, da un lato, e che si formalizzava uno status di avvio formale di una famiglia, dall’altro.
Una forma che dava sostanza , per intenderci ... 
niente di legato a eventuali privilegi(perché ho sempre voluto che tutto fosse molto separato dal punto di vista economico e patrimoniale ), ma un modo per dire al mondo :ehi, noi siamo una famiglia , vedete? 
Il fatto che mio marito non si volesse mettere la fede mi ha sempre rattristato ...(poi ho capito perché non se la metteva ...)..  Ora si dispiace lui quando la scordo io sul lavandino


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per me il matrimonio era un modo per comunicare che ci  si era presi un impegno, da un lato, e che si formalizzava uno status di avvio formale di una famiglia, dall’altro.
> Una forma che dava sostanza , per intenderci ...
> niente di legato a eventuali privilegi(perché ho sempre voluto che tutto fosse molto separato dal punto di vista economico e patrimoniale ), ma un modo per dire al mondo :ehi, noi siamo una famiglia , vedete?
> Il fatto che mio marito non si volesse mettere la fede mi ha sempre rattristato ...(poi ho capito perché non se la metteva ...)..  Ora si dispiace lui quando la scordo io sul lavandino


Io ho tolto la fede durante la seconda gravidanza perché mi si erano gonfiate le dita, mai più messa. A lui l’ho tolta a forza io minacciandolo di tagliargli il dito. È intuibile in quali circostanze.
Si è un impegno sotto tutti i punti di vista.
Infatti rifiutarsi è rifiutare l’impegno.


----------



## Rosarose (14 Novembre 2019)

ladyred ha detto:


> ma infatti non possiamo sapere perchè lo fanno. credo che tante ragazze della mia età si sposano ( le conosco abbastanza quindi posso dirlo ) perchè nella loro famiglia c'è ancora una mentalità antica, e quindi sta bene sposarsi ed entro una certa età.
> Io se mai dovessi sposarmi sarà solo per un motivo legale, come hai detto tu...cioè per essere sicura di avere una persona che per esempio se dovessi stare male potrebbe entrare in ospedale con me


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Per me il matrimonio era un modo per comunicare che ci  si era presi un impegno, da un lato, e che si formalizzava uno status di avvio formale di una famiglia, dall’altro.
> Una forma che dava sostanza , per intenderci ...
> niente di legato a eventuali privilegi(perché ho sempre voluto che tutto fosse molto separato dal punto di vista economico e patrimoniale ), ma un modo per dire al mondo :ehi, noi siamo una famiglia , vedete?
> Il fatto che mio marito non si volesse mettere la fede mi ha sempre rattristato ...(poi ho capito perché non se la metteva ...).. Ora si dispiace lui quando la scordo io sul lavandino


Mai messa la fede. 
Dicono si cucchi di più, dopo una certa età, ad averla. 
Potrei provare.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mai messa la fede.
> Dicono si cucchi di più, dopo una certa età, ad averla.
> Potrei provare.


Bene, anche tu avrai avuto i tuoi validi motivi..(e comunque con la fede, statisticamente non si cucca di più ..a meno di finire in un prive’ di scambisti .....per ovvi motivi )
Mio marito non la metteva per poter ricevere più “attenzioni” anche da parte di quelle donne che prima di farti gli occhi dolci vogliono capire se sei impegnato. (Gli piacciono un sacco le attenzioni )..E ce ne  sono ancora tante che, fortunatamente , se hai la fede ti tengono a distanza o se le broccoli ti lanciano  occhiate ricche di disprezzo ...(tipo: brutto stronzo, mi hai mica preso per una Troia )..
Infatti capita anche a me ...quando non la metto ricevo sguardi diversi (non dai broccoloni, da altri che pensano di impostare con una single).
La fede serve apposta . Comunica, senza dirlo, che sei impegnato..


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Bene, anche tu avrai avuto i tuoi validi motivi..(e comunque con la fede, statisticamente non si cucca di più ..a meno di finire in un prive’ di scambisti .....per ovvi motivi )
> Mio marito non la metteva per poter ricevere più “attenzioni” anche da parte di quelle donne che prima di farti gli occhi dolci vogliono capire se sei impegnato. (Gli piacciono un sacco le attenzioni )..E ce ne  sono ancora tante che, fortunatamente , se hai la fede ti tengono a distanza o se le broccoli ti lanciano  occhiate ricche di disprezzo ...(tipo: brutto stronzo, mi hai mica preso per una Troia )..
> Infatti capita anche a me ...quando non la metto ricevo sguardi diversi (non dai broccoloni, da altri che pensano di impostare con una single).
> La fede serve apposta . Comunica, senza dirlo, che sei impegnato..


Scusa l’ot
Perché se un uomo sposato ci prova con me dovrei pensare che pensa che sono una troia?


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scusa l’ot
> Perché se un uomo sposato ci prova con me dovrei pensare che pensa che sono una troia?


Io lo penso quando un uomo sposato ci prova .. e mi offende ... e ho sentito spesso amiche dire la stessa cosa ... saremo una specie strana, che ti devo dire ?
Poi, attenzione , non è detto che lui  lo pensi ...ma viene istintivo pensare che ci provi con chi ha più probabilità che dica di si pur se sposato ... ergo , che sia più “facile” di altre...
Ho sentito anche uomini sposati dire a “colleghi”..provaci con lei, di sicuro ci sta anche se sei sposato .... (ahimè vivo in un ambiente composto da molto maschi )..dove gli scambi di opinione sono frequenti ...
Poi, altra cosa è mandare segnali inequivocabili di disponibilità ...


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Bene, anche tu avrai avuto i tuoi validi motivi..(e comunque con la fede, statisticamente non si cucca di più ..a meno di finire in un prive’ di scambisti .....per ovvi motivi )
> Mio marito non la metteva per poter ricevere più “attenzioni” anche da parte di quelle donne che prima di farti gli occhi dolci vogliono capire se sei impegnato. (Gli piacciono un sacco le attenzioni )..E ce ne  sono ancora tante che, fortunatamente , se hai la fede ti tengono a distanza o se le broccoli ti lanciano  occhiate ricche di disprezzo ...(tipo: brutto stronzo, mi hai mica preso per una Troia )..
> Infatti capita anche a me ...quando non la metto ricevo sguardi diversi (non dai broccoloni, da altri che pensano di impostare con una single).
> La fede serve apposta . Comunica, senza dirlo, che sei impegnato..


Guarda, a me hanno broccolato pure in presenza di mia moglie, senza troppi scrupoli, in un villaggio vacanze.
Se hai la fede per chi non ti conosce sei sposato e puoi essere l'amante ideale di altre donne sposate o di chi non vuole legami e desidera un certo tipo di rapporto.
Certo che se devi barare sul tuo stato per beccare pure quelle che vorrebbero un altro tipo di relazione rispetto all'essere amante sei disonesto anche con loro, non solo con la moglie.
Sarò strano io come uomo ma oltre alle attenzioni amo ricevere anche altro e a una donna non ci vuole molto a capire se sei sposato o no, fede a parte.
Intendo dire che delle occhiate in giro non me ne faccio nulla, pur, a dispetto dell'età e della fede vacante , ricevendone ancora. E penso che in media sia così anche per gli altri uomini.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Guarda, a me hanno broccolato pure in presenza di mia moglie, senza troppi scrupoli, in un villaggio vacanze.
> Se hai la fede per chi non ti conosce sei sposato e puoi essere l'amante ideale di altre donne sposate o di chi non vuole legami e desidera un certo tipo di rapporto.
> Certo che se devi barare sul tuo stato per beccare pure quelle che vorrebbero un altro tipo di relazione rispetto all'essere amante sei disonesto anche con loro, non solo con la moglie.
> Sarò strano io come uomo ma oltre alle attenzioni amo ricevere anche altro e a una donna non ci vuole molto a capire se sei sposato o no, fede a parte.


È lo sguardo..quello del primo approccio ..quello che consente al piacione di sentirsi adulato con una probabilità maggiore ... 
vuoi mettere averlo da 100 donne (tra quelle a cui non importa cippa che tu sia sposato ma anche da chi ti guarda sostenendo gioco di sguardi speranzosi ?) 
Non parlo di portarle a letto tutte...ma è una gran bella sensazione per chi frequenta molte persone per lavoro e ha molte occasioni per interfacciarsi...


----------



## danny (14 Novembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io lo penso quando un uomo sposato ci prova .. e mi offende ... e ho sentito spesso amiche dire la stessa cosa ... saremo una specie strana, che ti devo dire ?
> Poi, attenzione , non è detto che lui  lo pensi ...ma viene istintivo pensare che ci provi con chi ha più probabilità che dica di si pur se sposato ... ergo , che sia più “facile” di altre...
> Ho sentito anche uomini sposati dire a “colleghi”..provaci con lei, di sicuro ci sta anche se sei sposato .... (ahimè vivo in un ambiente composto da molto maschi )..dove gli scambi di opinione sono frequenti ...





Jacaranda ha detto:


> È lo sguardo..quello del primo approccio ..quello che consente al piacione di sentirsi adulato con una probabilità maggiore ...
> vuoi mettere averlo da 100 donne (tra quelle a cui non importa cippa che tu sia sposato ma anche da chi ti guarda sostenendo gioco di sguardi speranzosi ?)
> Non parlo di portarle a letto tutte...ma è una gran bella sensazione per chi frequenta molte persone per lavoro e ha molte occasioni per interfacciarsi...


Va beh, ma il piacione... Vuole piacere per definizione. 
Tipo in What women want. 
È una tipologia di uomo neanche tanto diffusa. 
Lo era anche l'amante di mia moglie. 
Però poi appena possibile se le portava a letto.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Va beh, ma il piacione... Vuole piacere per definizione.
> Tipo in What women want.
> È una tipologia di uomo neanche tanto diffusa.
> Lo era anche l'amante di mia moglie.
> Però poi appena possibile se le portava a letto.


Appunto... di quello sto parlando


----------



## Lady Roses (18 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> *L'età per sposarsi*
> 
> Parlando con una persona che conosco vagamente, emerge che "se uno si sposa troppo giovane, sui 20 anni, poi divorzia a 30. Se lo fa dopo i 30 no, la coppia funziona di più".
> Le certezze nella vita a me stanno un po' sugli ammennicoli riproduttivi, ma l'unica obiezione che mi è venuta da farle è stata che più che l'età contano le priorità.
> ...


Ma secondo me non c'è un'età specifica. Io mi sono sposata a 24 anni convinta della scelta all'epoca ma oggi a 42 anni penso di aver sbagliato perché non mi sono goduta più a lungo gli anni più belli anche perché i figli li ho avuti dopo i 30 per scelta. Ma i 6 anni dal matrimonio non c'è stato un divertimento o un godersi la vita a due


----------



## Brunetta (18 Novembre 2019)

Lady Roses ha detto:


> Ma secondo me non c'è un'età specifica. Io mi sono sposata a 24 anni convinta della scelta all'epoca ma oggi a 42 anni penso di aver sbagliato perché non mi sono goduta più a lungo gli anni più belli anche perché i figli li ho avuti dopo i 30 per scelta. Ma i 6 anni dal matrimonio non c'è stato un divertimento o un godersi la vita a due


Scusa l’O.T. ma cosa intendi per divertimento e godersi la vita?


----------



## Lady Roses (18 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa l’O.T. ma cosa intendi per divertimento e godersi la vita?


Ma per quanto riguarda me viaggiare per esempio con amiche, continuare a lavorare come facevo un tempo e magari anche conoscere più ragazzi ... Io in poche parole l'ho data a mio marito e basta e mi sono sposata.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2019)

Lady Roses ha detto:


> Ma per quanto riguarda me viaggiare per esempio con amiche, continuare a lavorare come facevo un tempo e magari anche conoscere più ragazzi ... Io in poche parole l'ho data a mio marito e basta e mi sono sposata.


Ma questo prima o dopo il matrimonio?


----------



## Vera (19 Novembre 2019)

Lady Roses ha detto:


> Ma per quanto riguarda me viaggiare per esempio con amiche, continuare a lavorare come facevo un tempo e magari anche conoscere più ragazzi ... Io in poche parole l'ho data a mio marito e basta e mi sono sposata.


Se non ti sei presa i tuoi spazi, non è perché ti sei sposata a 24 anni. Hai gestito male la relazione. Non avevi nemmeno figli, can.


----------



## abebe (19 Novembre 2019)

Io sto iniziando a pensare questo: l'età di sposarsi NON è quando uno si è sposato. E se non sei sposato, NON è quando ti sposerai!

Ok, cazzate a parte: io non vedo nessun legaccio nel matrimonio: non è la firma sotto un pezzo di carta che mi cambia.
Quello che mi cambia, il vero matrimonio, per me sono i figli, il mutuo, la vita sociale in comune.

Sono questi passaggi di livello la cosa su cui riflettere bene. IMHO.


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Io sto iniziando a pensare questo: l'età di sposarsi NON è quando uno si è sposato. E se non sei sposato, NON è quando ti sposerai!
> 
> Ok, cazzate a parte: io non vedo nessun legaccio nel matrimonio: non è la firma sotto un pezzo di carta che mi cambia.
> *Quello che mi cambia, il vero matrimonio, per me sono i figli, il mutuo, la vita sociale in comune.*
> ...


Neretto: esatto.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> *L'età per sposarsi*
> 
> Parlando con una persona che conosco vagamente, emerge che "se uno si sposa troppo giovane, sui 20 anni, poi divorzia a 30. Se lo fa dopo i 30 no, la coppia funziona di più".
> Le certezze nella vita a me stanno un po' sugli ammennicoli riproduttivi, ma l'unica obiezione che mi è venuta da farle è stata che più che l'età contano le priorità.
> ...


Certo, perché quella fuori dalla famiglia è una scopatina. Lo vedi che sei tarato male? Ma proprio le fondamenta


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo, perché quella fuori dalla famiglia è una scopatina. Lo vedi che sei tarato male? Ma proprio le fondamenta


Infatti non lo penso, se mai l'ho pensato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Se non ti sei presa i tuoi spazi, non è perché ti sei sposata a 24 anni. Hai gestito male la relazione. Non avevi nemmeno figli, can.


 errore di valutazione, non di gestire male gli spazi. 
Una nuova coppia si vuol vivere in sintonia. Poi ci si rende conto che l'altro una volta trovata la sua confort zone, è restio a muoversi.
Io per esempio ho sempre dato la priorità alla coppia. Altre mie amiche non hanno sacrificato, la propria libertà.
Per sacrificio non intendo privazione, ma dedicarsi all'altro


----------



## Vera (19 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> errore di valutazione, non di gestire male gli spazi.
> Una nuova coppia si vuol vivere in sintonia. Poi ci si rende conto che l'altro una volta trovata la sua confort zone, è restio a muoversi.
> Io per esempio ho sempre dato la priorità alla coppia. Altre mie amiche non hanno sacrificato, la propria libertà.
> Per sacrificio non intendo privazione, ma dedicarsi all'altro


Ho detto che ha gestito male la relazione, non gli spazi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho detto che ha gestito male la relazione, non gli spazi.


e cosa avrebbe dovuto fare?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2019)

Se una relazione non rende più piacevole la vita di quando si è single, non capisco perché debba essere vissuta.


----------



## Vera (19 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e cosa avrebbe dovuto fare?


L'errore che fanno in tanti è quello di dimenticarsi di se stessi. Lasciano in lavoro, mettono da parte le amicizie, accantonano gli interessi personali. Dopo i primi anni, quando l'incantesimo dell'amore svanisce, ci si risveglia in mezzo al bosco pieno di sterpaglie.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> L'errore che fanno in tanti è quello di dimenticarsi di se stessi. Lasciano in lavoro, mettono da parte le amicizie, accantonano gli interessi personali. Dopo i primi anni, quando l'incantesimo dell'amore svanisce, ci si risveglia in mezzo al bosco pieno di sterpaglie.


si vive in coppia, non si viaggia soli. 
Purtroppo è diverso il pensiero di viaggiare in coppia che crea il problema.
Le amicizie cambiano quando si è in coppia, si frequentano coppie sposate in linea di massima.
Difficile che si riesca a mantenere il giro di quando si era single


----------



## Vera (19 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si vive in coppia, non si viaggia soli.
> Purtroppo è diverso il pensiero di viaggiare in coppia che crea il problema.
> Le amicizie cambiano quando si è in coppia, si frequentano coppie sposate in linea di massima.
> Difficile che si riesca a mantenere il giro di quando si era single


Io non la penso così, mi dispiace per voi.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> L'errore che fanno in tanti è quello di dimenticarsi di se stessi. Lasciano in lavoro, mettono da parte le amicizie, accantonano gli interessi personali. Dopo i primi anni, quando l'incantesimo dell'amore svanisce, ci si risveglia in mezzo al bosco pieno di sterpaglie.


Ma non si tratta di sacrificio, ma di aspettativa di diventare la principessa adorata.
Poi magari torna a coltivare con altri la stessa aspirazione. Emma Bovary è il prototipo.
Per anni ho abbandonato la lettura alle fasi iniziali, domandandomi perché dovessi leggere la vita di una cretina. Poi mi sono forzata e, oltre ad apprezzare il capolavoro letterario (che non aveva bisogno del mio apprezzamento), ho capito quel modo di pensare e sentire che porta a cercare l’eterna passione. Emma era imbesuita da romanzetti rosa, attualmente vi sono tanti influenzati da una cultura popolare che fa pensare che il sesso si debba sempre fare contro il muro o sul tavolo.


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> L'errore che fanno in tanti è quello di dimenticarsi di se stessi. Lasciano in lavoro, mettono da parte le amicizie, accantonano gli interessi personali. Dopo i primi anni, quando l'incantesimo dell'amore svanisce, ci si risveglia in mezzo al bosco pieno di sterpaglie.


Spesso lo si fa per quieto vivere.
Quando vedi i musi lunghi dall'altra parte.


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si vive in coppia, non si viaggia soli.
> Purtroppo è diverso il pensiero di viaggiare in coppia che crea il problema.
> Le amicizie cambiano quando si è in coppia, si frequentano coppie sposate in linea di massima.
> Difficile che si riesca a mantenere il giro di quando si era single


E' un errore.
Lo si capisce col tempo.
E' proprio questo pensiero che rende la coppia una gabbia.
Io ultimamente esco con i miei vecchi amici. Solo uomini!
E mi sto organizzando per ritrovarmi pure con i ciclisti di anni fa.
Deo gratias.
Idem mia moglie che ha finalmente la sua vita, tra danza e amiche.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io non la penso così, mi dispiace per voi.


non c'è nulla di cui dispiacersi. Il matrimonio perfetto non esiste, ci sono alcuni che ingranano meglio di altri.
O vai o stai


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Spesso lo si fa per quieto vivere.
> Quando vedi i musi lunghi dall'altra parte.


lo si fa perché si tiene al partner e quanto costruito.
Non a caso oggi mediamente una convivenza dura al massimo 5 anni


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' un errore.
> Lo si capisce col tempo.
> E' proprio questo pensiero che rende la coppia una gabbia.
> Io ultimamente esco con i miei vecchi amici. Solo uomini!
> ...


un errore che può essere corretto in parte, tutto sta a non farsi schiacciare da chi pretende di avere sempre ragione


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo si fa perché si tiene al partner e quanto costruito.
> Non a caso oggi mediamente una convivenza dura al massimo 5 anni


Il fatto che diventi soffocante è pregiudizio per la durata.
Ho una mia amica con cui canto.
Ha 30 anni, un marito che lavora dodici ore al giorno, a volte anche durante il weekend.
Anche lei si fa il culo, ma trova gioia nel cantare.
Lui vorrebbe che lei smettesse, non capisce perché sprecare il tempo per cose così futili.
E falla respirare! penso io.


----------



## Vera (19 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non si tratta di sacrificio, ma di aspettativa di diventare la principessa adorata.
> Poi magari torna a coltivare con altri la stessa aspirazione. Emma Bovary è il prototipo.
> Per anni ho abbandonato la lettura alle fasi iniziali, domandandomi perché dovessi leggere la vita di una cretina. Poi mi sono forzata e, oltre ad apprezzare il capolavoro letterario (che non aveva bisogno del mio apprezzamento), ho capito quel modo di pensare e sentire che porta a cercare l’eterna passione. Emma era imbesuita da romanzetti rosa, attualmente vi sono tanti influenzati da una cultura popolare che fa pensare che il sesso si debba sempre fare contro il muro o sul tavolo.


Infatti molti soffrono di bovarismo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto che diventi soffocante è pregiudizio per la durata.
> Ho una mia amica con cui canto.
> Ha 30 anni, un marito che lavora dodici ore al giorno, a volte anche durante il weekend.
> Anche lei si fa il culo, ma trova gioia nel cantare.
> ...


Non è l'inutilità il problema è che lui si sente escluso.


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un errore che può essere corretto in parte, tutto sta a non farsi schiacciare da chi pretende di avere sempre ragione


Gli spazi sono fondamentali.
Io avevo molti amici prima di sposarmi.
Ho mantenuto ancora alcuni spazi dopo, ma mia moglie, che non usciva mai, metteva il muso se a farlo ero io.
Morale: 12 anni dopo si è fatta beccare mentre cercava di uscire con l'amante cosa molto inusuale e io mi sono trovato a gestire un tradimento non avendo amici e confidando solo nella mia giovane collega di allora, da cui fui anche attratto.
Figata, no?


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non si tratta di sacrificio, ma di aspettativa di diventare la principessa adorata.
> Poi magari torna a coltivare con altri la stessa aspirazione. Emma Bovary è il prototipo.
> Per anni ho abbandonato la lettura alle fasi iniziali, domandandomi perché dovessi leggere la vita di una cretina. Poi mi sono forzata e, oltre ad apprezzare il capolavoro letterario (che non aveva bisogno del mio apprezzamento), ho capito quel modo di pensare e sentire che porta a cercare l’eterna passione. Emma era imbesuita da romanzetti rosa, attualmente vi sono tanti influenzati da una cultura popolare che fa pensare che il sesso si debba sempre fare contro il muro o sul tavolo.


Emma era una troglodita, il romanzo è un capolavoro.
Ciò non toglie che malgrado la descrizione di lei, necessaria per fare pathos alla storia, l'ambizione di tante persone a essere UNICHE e in questo aggettivo inglobare più di quello che si richiede a una relazione sia ancora potente, e non c'entra nulla la cultura popolare quando è una varietà caratteriale a spingere le persone verso determinati rapporti. Rompicoglioni si nasce.
Il concetto di dimostrare l'unicità del ruolo non si limita in tanti casi a ciò che si pretende dalla coppia, ma arriva a determinare le scelte dell'altro per qualsiasi cosa.
E lavori troppo e non ci sei mai, e guardi troppo la tv, e vai allo stadio, e perché suoni, e perché vai a ballare, e perché canti alla tua età, e perché leggi, e perché compri un nuovo cellulare, e perché voti Lega, e perché vai a dormire così presto o così tardi, e perché non scrivi mai messaggini, e perché ne scrivi troppi, e perché non fai questo o quell'altro, e perché sei sempre sul divano, e perché ti vesti così, e perché esci troppo o esci poco... e che cazzo. Le lamentele che sento sempre sono mediamente queste.
Fino a una certa età oltre la quale ho sentito pure lamentarsi del marito che stava vivendo troppo a lungo, in quanto doveva morire prima.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Gli spazi sono fondamentali.
> Io avevo molti amici prima di sposarmi.
> Ho mantenuto ancora alcuni spazi dopo, ma mia moglie, che non usciva mai, metteva il muso se a farlo ero io.
> Morale: 12 anni dopo si è fatta beccare mentre cercava di uscire con l'amante cosa molto inusuale e io mi sono trovato a gestire un tradimento non avendo amici e confidando solo nella mia giovane collega di allora, da cui fui anche attratto.
> Figata, no?


tua moglie come mio marito sono possessivi, e per evitare disagi abbiamo ceduto.
Per loro l'importante è star bene, quindi a loro dovrebbe essere concesso tutto.
Col tempo, e questo è quello che ho fatto anche io, ho ripreso degli spazi.
Considerato che non si hanno interessi comuni, è giusto non rinunciarvi.
Io ho lavorato per coltivarne con lui, ma è stato impossibile.
Ed è normale anche che la persona a cui confidiamo il momento di difficoltà diventi oggetto di desiderio.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Gli spazi sono fondamentali.
> Io avevo molti amici prima di sposarmi.
> Ho mantenuto ancora alcuni spazi dopo, ma mia moglie, che non usciva mai, metteva il muso se a farlo ero io.
> Morale: 12 anni dopo si è fatta beccare mentre cercava di uscire con l'amante cosa molto inusuale e io mi sono trovato a gestire un tradimento non avendo amici e confidando solo nella mia giovane collega di allora, da cui fui anche attratto.
> Figata, no?


Vi siete tolti aria a vicenda.
Se non mettete in discussione il prima, poi non funziona nemmeno il dopo.
È sempre il discorso della savana, non importa se sei leone o gazzella o che ti scambi il ruolo, sempre lì resti.
Anche fare tutto insieme o fare quasi tutto separati non fa rivedere le basi del rapporto che in una relazione consistono nei sentimenti e aspettative di realizzazione nel matrimonio. Si può, appunto come la Bovary, cercare di essere la principessa valorizzata dalla passione dentro o fuori dal matrimonio.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Emma era una troglodita, il romanzo è un capolavoro.
> Ciò non toglie che malgrado la descrizione di lei, necessaria per fare pathos alla storia, l'ambizione di tante persone a essere UNICHE e in questo aggettivo inglobare più di quello che si richiede a una relazione sia ancora potente, e non c'entra nulla la cultura popolare quando è una varietà caratteriale a spingere le persone verso determinati rapporti. Rompicoglioni si nasce.
> Il concetto di dimostrare l'unicità del ruolo non si limita in tanti casi a ciò che si pretende dalla coppia, ma arriva a determinare le scelte dell'altro per qualsiasi cosa.
> E lavori troppo e non ci sei mai, e guardi troppo la tv, e vai allo stadio, e perché suoni, e perché vai a ballare, e perché canti alla tua età, e perché leggi, e perché compri un nuovo cellulare, e perché voti Lega, e perché vai a dormire così presto o così tardi, e perché non scrivi mai messaggini, e perché ne scrivi troppi, e perché non fai questo o quell'altro, e perché sei sempre sul divano, e perché ti vesti così, e perché esci troppo o esci poco... e che cazzo. Le lamentele che sento sempre sono mediamente queste.
> Fino a una certa età oltre la quale ho sentito pure lamentarsi del marito che stava vivendo troppo a lungo, in quanto doveva morire prima.


La cultura popolare attuale c’entra eccome per chi ricerca una certa forma di passionalità.
Chi invece ha sempre da criticare attua un altro stile relazionale in cui cerca la realizzazione di sé in un ruolo pedagogico dominante.


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La cultura popolare attuale c’entra eccome per chi ricerca una certa forma di passionalità.
> Chi invece ha sempre da criticare attua un altro stile relazionale in cui cerca la realizzazione di sé in un ruolo pedagogico dominante.


Madame Bovary è intriso di moralismo dell'epoca, per cui si cercava una responsabilità culturale nell'adulterio femminile (la frivola contadinotta ammaliata dai romanzetti rosa sa di disprezzo per il popolo lontano un miglio) ma tutto sommato è la storia di una qualsiasi donna sposata a un uomo noioso verso cui non prova passione e che sente le farfalle nello stomaco per altri.
La fine è la giusta punizione per la zoccolaggine della tipa, almeno secondo i dettami dell'epoca.
Certo, oggi culturalmente l'adulterio è più accettato. Fortunatamente.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Madame Bovary è intriso di moralismo dell'epoca, per cui si cercava una responsabilità culturale nell'adulterio femminile (la frivola contadinotta ammaliata dai romanzetti rosa sa di disprezzo per il popolo lontano un miglio) ma tutto sommato è la storia di una qualsiasi donna sposata a un uomo noioso verso cui non prova passione e che sente le farfalle nello stomaco per altri.
> La fine è la giusta punizione per la zoccolaggine della tipa, almeno secondo i dettami dell'epoca.
> Certo, oggi culturalmente l'adulterio è più accettato. Fortunatamente.


Per me l’hai letto da troppo giovane.


----------



## Vera (19 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tua moglie come mio marito sono possessivi, e per evitare disagi abbiamo ceduto.
> Per loro l'importante è star bene, quindi a loro dovrebbe essere concesso tutto.
> Col tempo, e questo è quello che ho fatto anche io, ho ripreso degli spazi.
> Considerato che non si hanno interessi comuni, è giusto non rinunciarvi.
> ...


Allora, scusa, ma non capisco le tue risposte precedenti.


----------



## Vera (19 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me l’hai letto da troppo giovane.


Concordo, dovresti rileggerlo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Allora, scusa, ma non capisco le tue risposte precedenti.


non c'è bisogno di divorziare , col passare del tempo capisci che è una forma di possessivta, almeno nel mio caso oltre alla pigrizia.
Sinceramente quando i miei figli erano piccoli non avrei mai fatto quello che faccio ora.
Ridare equilibrio è un lavoro lungo, molto lungo.


----------



## danny (19 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me l’hai letto da troppo giovane.


25 anni fa.


----------



## Lady Roses (19 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Se non ti sei presa i tuoi spazi, non è perché ti sei sposata a 24 anni. Hai gestito male la relazione. Non avevi nemmeno figli, can.


Magari era solo aver gestito male la situazione purtroppo in quei sei anni mi si sono succedute disgrazie a catena che hanno devastato lui e me come coppia purtroppo


----------



## Lady Roses (19 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una relazione non rende più piacevole la vita di quando si è single, non capisco perché debba essere vissuta.


A volte dipende dalle situazioni credimi la mia non era semplice da gestire una ragazza di 24 anni che si trova dopo ad un.mese neanche dal matrimonio ,che dovrebbe essere il più bel periodo, sbattuta tra cucinare e lavare panni per 4 persone e fare avanti indietro per ospedali e parlare con i professori se avessi potuto scegliere l'avrei fatto


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2019)

Lady Roses ha detto:


> A volte dipende dalle situazioni credimi la mia non era semplice da gestire una ragazza di 24 anni che si trova dopo ad un.mese neanche dal matrimonio ,che dovrebbe essere il più bel periodo, sbattuta tra cucinare e lavare panni per 4 persone e fare avanti indietro per ospedali e parlare con i professori se avessi potuto scegliere l'avrei fatto


La sfiga colpisce tutti, prima o poi. Credimi che so cosa significa affrontare malattie e lutti da giovane.
Però non si recupera nulla fuori tempo.
Non è mai troppo tardi per studiare, non per vivere la giovinezza.
Il tempo passato è passato. Si rischia di essere patetici.


----------



## Vera (20 Novembre 2019)

Lady Roses ha detto:


> Magari era solo aver gestito male la situazione purtroppo in quei sei anni mi si sono succedute disgrazie a catena che hanno devastato lui e me come coppia purtroppo


Se si inizia a parlare di disgrazie non se ne esce più. Mi dispiace per quello che hai passato ma, qualsiasi cosa brutta sia successa, non deve essere una giustificazione per la nostra situazione attuale. Le brutte esperienze devono essere un punto di forza, non un punto debole.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Novembre 2019)

Lady Roses ha detto:


> A volte dipende dalle situazioni credimi la mia non era semplice da gestire una ragazza di 24 anni che* si trova dopo ad un.mese neanche dal matrimonio ,che dovrebbe essere il più bel periodo, sbattuta tra cucinare e lavare panni per 4 persone e fare avanti indietro per ospedali e parlare con i professori se avessi potuto scegliere l'avrei fatto*


non lo sapevi prima?


----------



## Lady Roses (22 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non lo sapevi prima?


No successo dopo


----------

